# Nehemiah 8



## Bandguy (Jan 7, 2007)

As I sat and listened to my pastor preach from Nehemiah 8 this morning, I couldn't help but think about Jonathan Edwards preaching the sermon, "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God".



> 1 all the people assembled as one man in the square before the Water Gate. They told Ezra the scribe to bring out the Book of the Law of Moses, which the LORD had commanded for Israel.
> 
> 2 So on the first day of the seventh month Ezra the priest brought the Law before the assembly, which was made up of men and women and all who were able to understand. 3 He read it aloud from daybreak till noon as he faced the square before the Water Gate in the presence of the men, women and others who could understand. And all the people listened attentively to the Book of the Law.
> 
> ...



Nehemiah 8



> After its initial presentation, the audience was so moved that many attendees were found openly weeping. There were also a number of reports of swooning, outcries, and convulsions from audience members. It was also reported that, unlike the stereotype of fire and brimstone preaching, Edwards read the sermon in a monotone voice with his eyes fixated on the church bellrope, and actually asked the audience to quiet down so he might finish his sermon.




Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God

Interestingly enough, he was preaching about the effects of the Word of God when preach faithfully.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2007)

"The eye is made both for seeing and for weeping. Sin must first be seen before it can be wept for." 

"Such as will not weep with Peter shall weep like Judas." 

-- Thomas Watson


----------

